# Bam! This just happened! Get your updated news that counts here!



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/hot-topics/145489370-story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 27, 2016)

You should be banned from posting for at least 24 hours. That is gonna give me nightmares!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2016)

His name is AttaPORN?!

Any port in a storm, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2016)

And they turned that highly trained pecker hunter loose............. YIKES....... previews of coming attractions in a toilet near you...........................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

My wife saw a rat come up a toilet in Hawaii once. Scared her half to death! Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

SENC said:


> You should be banned from posting for at least 24 hours. That is gonna give me nightmares!


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

Attaporn was admiring his python when a real one latched onto it. 

I second Henry's motion. Barry needs to go if any of us have a single nightmare about it.


----------



## brown down (May 28, 2016)

I cringed when I saw the video and the size of the snake


----------



## SENC (May 28, 2016)

brown down said:


> I cringed when I saw the video and the size of the snake


You cringed?????? I nearly passed out! More nightmares!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

Ha ha, at the least I would be wearing that python for a belt and wallet in the future...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 30, 2016)

Dude's what are you guys worrying about? I freakin' live here!! Ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 30, 2016)

Sorry perhaps a bit gross but has to be said. 

OK, just a follow up. Don't know how many of you fellows have used a "squat" toilet before. Probably not many unless you have visited Asia or India. But in talking to my Thai friends (and having experience with said toilets) we don't understand anatomically how this dude was bit in the "penis" ? Know what I mean??? Regardless would be one hell of an owie....

Of course the best part is the guy gets put on Thai national news, complete with a hospital interview and several more shots of the bathroom scene. 

His 5 minutes of fame I guess?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> Sorry perhaps a bit gross but has to be said.
> 
> OK, just a follow up. Don't know how many of you fellows have used a "squat" toilet before. Probably not many unless you have visited Asia or India. But in talking to my Thai friends (and having experience with said toilets) we don't understand anatomically how this dude was bit in the "penis" ? Know what I mean??? Regardless would be one hell of an owie....
> 
> ...



I had my doubts too. And I wasn't even thinking about the squat toilet design part. We had them in Japan as well. What I doubted the most is that a 10' python is going to go for the firehat instead of the man. Even if he did accidentally get the man's eggroll the snake isn't going to hang on to it for all that time. If he did, during the struggle then the unfortunate squater's disco stick would be ripped off. No, the snake will quickly work his way into putting the man into submission and then constriction, and I doubt he's going to do it while latched on the the guy's ying yang the whole time. 

Here's something much more realistic:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 30, 2016)

Kevin, you are as twisted as me to analyze this to this extent!


----------

